# Mobile Hotspot not working on GB 2.3.4



## ITGuy11 (Jun 10, 2011)

Since I installed the 2.3.4 leak the Verizon Mobile Hotspot app is no longer working. I am getting the following message when I attempt to activate the hotspot:

"If you would like to subscribe to Mobile Hotspot/Mobile Broadband Connect, call....."

I actually have the tethering option on my plan (company phone). I'm not sure if this is a problem with the leak, or Verizon has something messed up on their end.

Anybody else having issues?


----------



## 1thess523 (Jul 6, 2011)

I subscribed...

Tried to bypass via Elixer to no avail. Didn't dig too deep, but I couldn't make it happen with the old methods.


----------



## evowannabe (Jun 13, 2011)

Not sure if a different ROM will help, but I am on 2.3.4 running Gummy Charged and mobile hotspot works for me.


----------



## chadzastrow (Jul 8, 2011)

My HotSpot did not work after installing Gummy Charged. It said I was not subscribed and needed to contact Verizon to subscribe. I was able to bypass it by downloading and using an App called Quick Settings from the Market. After you launch it click on Customize and drag Wi-Fi Hotspot from the Hidden List at the bottom. You can then toggle Hot Spot on/off from here.


----------

